# Gears of War: Ultimate Edition



## Alok (Jun 17, 2015)

*Gears of War: Ultimate Edition Announced for Windows With DirectX 12 Support and 4K*

*cdn3.dualshockers.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/01/gearsofwar-ds1-670x443-constrain.jpg

During the PC Gaming conference at E3, The Coalition Studio head Rod Fergusson announced that the Gears of War: Ultimate Edition is coming to PC

This announcement came right after Xbox Head Phil Spencer announced the Windows version of Killer Instinct.

Gears of War: Ultimate Edition on PC will support 4K resolution, unlimited frame rate, DirectX 12, and mouse/keyboard on top controllers.

Fergusson was also asked if there are other things that PC gaming fans can look forward to from the Gears of War franchise, and he mentioned that there’s nothing to announce yet, and that’s something that he’ll have to talk about at a later time.


----------



## gameranand (Jun 17, 2015)

Finally they to their senses and made this for PC.


----------



## warfreak (Jun 17, 2015)

Not the entire trilogy. Just the first game which was already out for PC. 

Gears of War franchise is and will remain an XBox exclusive.


----------



## gameranand (Jun 17, 2015)

Oh damn it. Good thing I didn't completed that game long time ago, maybe now I will.


----------



## Alok (Jun 17, 2015)

gameranand said:


> Oh damn it. Good thing I didn't completed that game long time ago, maybe now I will.



Same here now we'll play in 4k


----------



## vijju6091 (Jun 17, 2015)

will it see steam release or xbox live for windows 10?

Hopefully cross platform multiplayer with xbox 1


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 17, 2015)

Excellent game I have played on PC 4yrs back


----------



## gameranand (Jun 17, 2015)

vijju6091 said:


> will it see steam release or xbox live for windows 10?
> 
> Hopefully cross platform multiplayer with xbox 1



Most probably it will come with a steam release seeing how GFWL failed.


----------



## vijju6091 (Jun 17, 2015)

But I heard Microsoft is releasing Xbox live for all with windows 10 so I am afraid .
Let's see what happens ...


----------



## abhidev (Jun 18, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]RA99uMvqrr4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Nerevarine (Jun 18, 2015)

LOL they are reselling the same game to us again, why are you guys so happy..  Dark souls 2 did this too


----------



## Alok (Jun 18, 2015)

Nerevarine said:


> LOL they are reselling the same game to us again, why are you guys so happy..  Dark souls 2 did this too



because first one was unplayable. crash crash crash


----------



## kartikoli (Jun 18, 2015)

After a looong wait finally GOW back on PC ... woohoo


----------



## vijju6091 (Jun 18, 2015)

Would have loved to see all the 3 parts but at least MS is considering PC with windows 10 . so hopefully they will bring other gears too.
Can't wait for gear MP . it will be blast as total 19 Maps included in the game


----------



## Desmond (Jun 18, 2015)

Some people are butthurt though:

*i.imgur.com/Gupwpqf.png


----------



## warfreak (Jun 18, 2015)

It was Epic games and not Microsoft that decided that Gears would be a console exclusive. Since they have sold the propriety to M$ now M$ can do whatever it wants. It can stay Xbox exclusive like Halo or come to PC like Fable.

IMO, I think it will stay with the Xbox (most likely scenario)


----------



## Alok (Jun 18, 2015)

warfreak said:


> IMO, I think it will stay with the Xbox (most likely scenario)



yeahh gears 4 is not coming to pc


----------



## gameranand (Jun 18, 2015)

Who needs Gears of War, we already have too many games. Its just nice to snatch some of their games from Xbones and P$hit4.


----------



## Alok (Jul 28, 2015)




----------



## Alok (Aug 3, 2015)




----------



## Cyberghost (Feb 24, 2016)

RECOMMENDED SYSTEM REQUIREMENTS FOR 1920X1080P
OS: 64 bit Windows 10 - version 1511
Processor: Intel Core i5 @3.5GHz+ or AMD FX 8-core
Memory: 16 GB RAM (4 GB VRAM)
Graphics: GeForce GTX 970 or Radeon R9 290X
Hard Drive: 60 GB available space
DirectX 12


RECOMMENDED SYSTEM REQUIREMENTS FOR 4K
OS: 64 bit Windows 10 - version 1511
Processor: Intel Core i7 @ 4Ghz or AMD FX 8-core
Memory: 16 GB RAM (6+ GB VRAM)
Graphics: Geforce GTX 980 Ti or Radeon R9 390X
Hard Drive: SSD + 60 GB available space
DirectX 12

MINIMUM SYSTEM REQUIREMENTS
OS: 64 bit Windows 10 – version 1511
Processor: Intel Core i5 @ 2.7Ghz or AMD FX 6-core
Memory: 8 GB RAM (2 GB VRAM)
Graphics: Geforce GTX 650 Ti or Radeon R7 260x
Hard Drive: 60 GB available space
DirectX 12

Source: Windows Central


----------



## gameranand (Feb 24, 2016)

Wow Requirements are quite high.


----------



## Zangetsu (Feb 24, 2016)

I will need a Super Computer to play this :crying_NF:


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 24, 2016)

alienempire said:


> RECOMMENDED SYSTEM REQUIREMENTS FOR 1920X1080P
> OS: 64 bit Windows 10 - version 1511
> Processor: Intel Core i5 @3.5GHz+ or AMD FX 8-core
> Memory: 16 GB RAM (4 GB VRAM)
> ...



Make a game for XO. Port it to Win with improper optimization. Add some ultimate edition tag & crazy system requirements. From the specs, it feels like the DX12 ported games are getting emulated. Else why need 4GB VRAM and 16GB ram? Can't be a coincidence that Quantum Break posts exactly similar specs.


----------



## gameranand (Feb 24, 2016)

TBH I am not really exited to play a 8 year old game with better graphics.


----------



## quicky008 (Feb 25, 2016)

gameranand said:


> TBH I am not really exited to play a 8 year old game with better graphics.



absolutely-but when are they planning on releasing this game?also what do they mean by win 10-version 1511?


----------



## Cyberghost (Mar 1, 2016)

Game is available in Windows Store for ₹729 (Microsoft honors regional pricing  :smile_NF


----------



## Alok (Mar 1, 2016)

Appreciate regional pricing. I was negative about getting windows store exclusive games , but this certainly adds one plus point. Still my first purchase there will be some really good XboxOne/Windows Store exclusive like say, Read Dead Redemption 2 or Gears of War 4


----------



## Kaltrops (Mar 2, 2016)

Alok said:


> Appreciate regional pricing. I was negative about getting windows store exclusive games , but this certainly adds one plus point. Still my first purchase there will be some really good XboxOne/Windows Store exclusive like say, Read Dead Redemption 2 or Gears of War 4


Red Dead 2! Lol, I wish


----------



## Cyberghost (Mar 11, 2016)

alienempire said:


> [STRIKE]Game is available in Windows Store for ₹729 (Microsoft honors regional pricing  :smile_NF[/STRIKE]



A**holes DOUBLED the price in India So no regional pricing,UWP and no Steam good luck selling the game through MS Store


----------



## chimera201 (Mar 11, 2016)

*s19.postimg.org/6wkpc40yr/Capture.png


----------



## gameranand (Mar 12, 2016)

LOL do they actually game at all. I mean are they oblivious to entire gaming industry.


----------



## Pasapa (Mar 12, 2016)

Well at least Microsoft is making some sort of effort to bring Xbox games to the PC.. ( though I hate it's win 10 exclusive)

Sent from my XT1572 using Tapatalk


----------



## gameranand (Mar 13, 2016)

Pasapa said:


> Well at least Microsoft is making some sort of effort to bring Xbox games to the PC.. ( though I hate it's win 10 exclusive)
> 
> Sent from my XT1572 using Tapatalk


No they are not. They are just trying to do dirty business, you want to bring a game to PC fine, bring it everywhere like Steam, Origin, Uplay etc if you want DRM and GOG if you can do without DRM. If you want to make something exclusive to you, fine do this the way its done.
First make a platform and let it mature and then go on exclusive business. Look at EA, they made Origin quite some time ago and still were selling on Steam and other places. Only after they made it to somehow work, they went on exclusive business. 
I agree Origin is not perfect but it works and gives the user freedom to do things (Modding, ini modifications, sweetfx) and not restricts them.


----------

